# Rubber Ducky Invades the Hague!



## Scatterbrained (May 21, 2014)

Man I need to get out more.  Ever since they put the toll on the tunnels I have been avoiding downtown Norfolk, but tonight I decided to take my girls over there to play in the Mall (indoor playground).   Driving in from the tunnel I look over at the museum and see a huge crowd.  Right in the middle of the Hague (a little inlet in front of the museum) sits this 40ft bundle of childhood.   Naturally we had to make a detour.  I was pretty miffed that I'd left my camera at home too.  Oh well.  I struggled through it with my phone. 





The Rubber Duck Invades the Hague by tltichy, on Flickr






The Rubber Duck Invades the Hague II by tltichy, on Flickr

​On a side note, this is the first time I've ever used the camera on my phone for more than a quick snapshot of my girls.  What a pain in the butt.  I'll definitely be heading back out there with my_ real_ camera, maybe even tonight.


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

For an iPhone shot, these are pretty good, nice, simple, and sharp. I like #2 for the framing too. I always have a point and shoot with manual feature apart from the other selection of controls. But then you are a guy, you just want to up and go. Us women have bags to throw in.


----------



## mmaria (May 23, 2014)

lol
and
bmp


----------



## astroNikon (May 23, 2014)

What else can you say ?

There's a 40 foot rubber ducky in the river ...

Nice shots



I wonder how many 911 calls were made
pink elephants .. gigantic rubber ducky


----------



## annamaria (May 23, 2014)

Cute cool shot I like it.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

someone put this in for photo of the month. Go ducky!


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2014)

These are cute pictures. What did the kids think about the giant rubber ducky? Is the rubber ducky iconic to today's kids, or just a curiosity?


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> These are cute pictures. What did the kids think about the giant rubber ducky? Is the rubber ducky iconic to today's kids, or just a curiosity?


my kid has a ducky..


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.   That thing has been quite the draw at the museum.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> These are cute pictures. What did the kids think about the giant rubber ducky? Is the rubber ducky iconic to today's kids, or just a curiosity?



Oh, they have quite a few rubber ducks for the tub, so they're familiar with the concept.  Ernie (Sesame Street) is still singing the "Rubber Ducky" song, so I think everyone under 5, or raising someone under 5, is quite familiar with the venerable bath toy.    They liked it so much we had to go back again yesterday, and will likely have to go again tomorrow.     

What killed me was the souvenirs they are selling.    $22 for a yellow T shirt.  $12 for a 3in high "replica" rubber ducky; if you're wondering that's over twice the retail cost of a regular 3" high rubber duck.   $24 for an "autographed" rubber duck.   It was the toy equivalent of stadium beer prices.


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:
			
		

> SNIP> What killed me was the souvenirs they are selling.    $22 for a yellow T shirt.  $12 for a 3in high "replica" rubber ducky; if you're wondering that's over twice the retail cost of a regular 3" high rubber duck.   $24 for an "autographed" rubber duck.   It was the toy equivalent of stadium beer prices.



OMG--highway robbery lives on in Virginia!

A $24 "autographed" rubber duck???????? What the duck!!! *"Autographed"????* KMN, that's absurd.

$12 for a 3-inch one. Stadium beer ain't got nothing on the rubber ducky vendors


----------



## photoguy99 (May 23, 2014)

The big duck is a piece by Florentijn Hofman so perhaps the autographs are his. As for the prices, well, if it's the museum selling the items then you are essentially making a donation to the museum. Don't want to support the (free) museum, then don't.

If it's some for profit vendor selling stuff, then you're just getting ripped off.


----------



## bogeyguy (May 23, 2014)

We welcomed one to Pittsburgh last summer. Not the same duck, maybe a sibling.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 23, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> We welcomed one to Pittsburgh last summer. Not the same duck, maybe a sibling.



Last summer?  I was talking with the worker in charge of the installation (not a museum staffer but the traveling worker) and he said it had just come from Pittsburgh?  Maybe it spent the winter in storage. 

Ah, just looked it up and it was in Pittsburgh last fall (October) with the Chrysler being the second stop.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 23, 2014)

If anyone wants to see it "live" the webcam link is here : Rubber Duck NFK


----------

